

The Emails That Got My Unsexy Start-Up Covered By TechCrunch - jamesdeer
http://jamesdeer.com/2012/10/10/techcrunch-emails

======
mdhayes
Find this type of post so useful to other startups, thanks for sharing James.

------
Finbarr
Great post and congratulations on the coverage. Great to see a Scottish start
up getting a look in.

~~~
jamesdeer
Thanks! :)

------
superclean
Saw this in net magazine also, great work!

